# The Office - cookie monster episode - 4/23/10 spoilers



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

GREAT episode. I like when The Office reveals little bits of minor characters. I feel like they missed an opportunity for a joke with Creed.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I was a little taken aback by the open mocking of Kevin. Seemed a little out of character for everybody. Other than that I agree that this was a great episode ("Secretary's Day" was the real title IIRC). I love that Michael thinks Erin is strange. I mean, she IS, but look who's talking...


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I didn't realize The Office was back this week. By coincidence I watched several of my favorite episodes this week. This season just doesn't have the old magic.

I like the Erin character, and have wanted more screen time for her. I was enjoying the episode up until her freakout. That part didn't make much sense to me--neither Andy hiding his former relationship, nor Erin freaking out about both it and Andy's concealment of it. She's such a needy character, I think she'd allow quite a lot. The episode just sort of fizzled out after that. They took away the enjoyable part of Erin's personality.

I loved her dialogue up until the episode went off track. Some brilliant lines.


The best decade to be a teenager would be "the 1490's. Because of America... When it was discovered."

Her favorite month is "April, when I was seven."

"In the foster home, my hair was my room."

I did like that Jim and Pam are back to being the only sane people in the office. Jim, hopefully, will not have a relapse of that bout of idiocy that the writers forced on him when he was co-manager. I think for Jim and Pam to continue to be likeable, and for the show to suceed, they need to be the sharp-witted commentators on the lunacy of the office, while maintaining a certain level of compassion for the other characters--stepping in to resolve a conflict when it seems that it might escalate to a hurtful level, but otherwise letting the madness play out around them as they go on about their own business.

I don't understand what the Sabre guy's job is. It seemed like he was doing Toby's job. But, Toby is a much much much better character.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> .......I like the Erin character, and have wanted more screen time for her. I was enjoying the episode up until her freakout. That part didn't make much sense to me.......


It worked for me, but then I've gone out with a few girls where didn't take long for their quirks, oddities, and emotional history to come spilling out like Erin's did.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I thought it was pretty funny. Especially the Cookie Monster parts! I liked...

...Pam trying to help Erin by telling her story, then Erin saying "well I hope you get what you always wanted" instead of realizing it was advice for her

...that Erin still looks up to Michael a lot. In the car he wanted to listen to his audio book which she hadn't heard of, then later that day she was comparing Andy to the character in the same book exactly the way Michael described it

...Everybody's mocking of Kevin, then Kevin's mocking of the new guy 

...Kevin's new video which was Oscar the acCOUNTant instead of the obvious Oscar the grouch. Especially that Michael thought it was hilarious and nobody else did


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Cookie Monster with Kevin's voice was just great. Erin telling Pam "I hope you get what you always wanted" after Pam told Erin her "Roy/Jim" story was just too funny.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Cookie Monster with Kevin's voice was just great. Erin telling Pam "I hope you get what you always wanted" after Pam told Erin her "Roy/Jim" story was just too funny.


When Pam said she once was engaged to someone in the office too... "It was Andy, wasn't it?"


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I like the Erin character, and have wanted more screen time for her. I was enjoying the episode up until her freakout. That part didn't make much sense to me--neither Andy hiding his former relationship, nor Erin freaking out about both it and Andy's concealment of it. She's such a needy character, I think she'd allow quite a lot. The episode just sort of fizzled out after that. They took away the enjoyable part of Erin's personality.


I've seen some women get weird when they find out about someone's ex is someone they know so I didn't think that this was a stretch.

In fact, with shows like ER, I was always kind of surprised that no one really had an issue with the revolving partners there.



Fool Me Twice said:


> I don't understand what the Sabre guy's job is. It seemed like he was doing Toby's job. But, Toby is a much much much better character.


Maybe he's now the Assistant Regional Manager?



DancnDude said:


> ...Pam trying to help Erin by telling her story, then Erin saying "well I hope you get what you always wanted" instead of realizing it was advice for her


Oh man, I almost died laughing here because Ellie Kemper's delivery was perfect.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I don't understand what the Sabre guy's job is.


Neither does the Sabre guy. 

Both Jim and Pam's Kevin impression were fantastic. They got multiple bee-boops from me.

One question... I know Andy was engaged to Angela, but did he ever actually sleep with her? I vaguely recall that their _not_ hooking up was a plot point for a while.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

busyba said:


> One question... I know Andy was engaged to Angela, but did he ever actually sleep with her? I vaguely recall that their _not_ hooking up was a plot point for a while.


Yes it was.
But by the time Andy pinned down Dwight with his Prius, they had slept together a few times.

That's why Dwight broke it off too, because she was sleeping with Andy as well.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

And how about Meredith with Pam's breast pump!  

"Meredith!!!"
"What? I just like how it feels!"

and the whole argument that ensued had me dying.

It was probably even funnier for us because of the recent breastfeeding in the office thread.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Wait, I just thought of something. Jim and Pam got a paid day off, but they're on commission. So, other than some sort of base pay (if any), they weren't making any money.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

busyba said:


> And how about Meredith with Pam's breast pump!
> 
> "Meredith!!!"
> "What? I just like how it feels!"
> ...


I thought the same thing. When Pam said, "but that's not sterile!!" I was wondering if Pam had been at TCF reading the thread about pumping, and whether a used pump would be sterile. That was hilarious. 

The whole episode was very funny. Erin is a freak, but she's funny. And I barely even noticed the Sabre guy before, but he was funny too. One of my favorites this season so far I think. :up:


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> I thought the same thing. When Pam said, "but that's not sterile!!" I was wondering if Pam had been at TCF reading the thread about pumping, and whether a used pump would be sterile. That was hilarious.


And Meredith's response to that would have been The Post of The Thread if someone had thought to make it.

"Hey, we're both girls, so it's okay!"


----------



## Mishkin (Apr 20, 2002)

I had tears in my eyes when Darryl cons Kevin into eating the cookie with "that's stone-cold narcissism right there" then when Kevin eats the cookie he goes into the cookie-monster routine.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I don't understand what the Sabre guy's job is. It seemed like he was doing Toby's job. But, Toby is a much much much better character.


He's Jo Bennett's spy/baby sitter.

At first I thought he might be Jo's son, who she was giving a chance. Then I realized she must not think very highly of Dunder Mifflin, if she sends such a meek guy to sit in their offices, after she clearly saw what nut house the place is during her visit.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

That's some stone cold narcissism right there. NOMNOMNOMNOMNOM.


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

C is for suspension. :up:


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

busyba said:


> One question... I know Andy was engaged to Angela, but did he ever actually sleep with her? I vaguely recall that their _not_ hooking up was a plot point for a while.


I remember Andy telling Dwight about when he slept with Angela and her calling out "Dee, Dee" and Andy thought it meant AnDy, not D for dwight....but Dwight knew better.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

betts4 said:


> I remember Andy telling Dwight about when he slept with Angela and her calling out "Dee, Dee" and Andy thought it meant AnDy, not D for dwight....but Dwight knew better.


They were just "necking". As Andy described it, literally just rubbing their necks together.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I just rewatched "Duel" (S05E11), and at the end the duel Andy says he and Angela slept together twice, by which Dwight was taken aback, after which they both renounced her.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JYoung said:


> ...Maybe he's now the Assistant Regional Manager?


Assistant *TO* the Regional Manager....

I agree with others; no stretch at all with Erin's reaction. ESPECIALLY that Andy had sex with Angela....I mean, come on, "she's old enough to be his MOTHER!!"....


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

What? No mention of the perfect Secretary's Day gift? A bushel basket of beets!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TampaThunder said:


> What? No mention of the perfect Secretary's Day gift? A bushel basket of beets!


To Dwigt, I'm sure it WAS the perfect gift!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

TampaThunder said:


> What? No mention of the perfect Secretary's Day gift? A bushel basket of beets!


I was actually surprised that Dwight didn't say he wanted the basket back when she was done with the beets.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Huh. I didn't like this episode very much. I thought Erin's reaction took her from cute quirky to crazy weird. It was just too much.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Wait, I just thought of something. Jim and Pam got a paid day off, but they're on commission. So, other than some sort of base pay (if any), they weren't making any money.


This bugged me too on the episode where Michael said he'd give anyone the rest of the day off if they could do more push-ups than him and Stanley did it in order to leave early.

Anywhere I've ever worked where the sales people are paid on commission, they pretty much came and went as they pleased and as long as they hit their goals, no one really cared. Unless someone follows you, who's going to know if your 2 hour "client call" was actually a meeting with a client; a nap in your car; a trip to the movies; or a cover for an affair you're having?

I liked Michael's description of Andy's fashion sense: "He looks like Easter."


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

getbak said:


> I liked Michael's description of Andy's fashion sense: "He looks like Easter."


LOL! Yes-don't hate because you can't pull off pastels, Michael! 

And he didn't want to go to (can't remember name of restaurant-started with H?)-because they always mess up the order-then they ONLY put 5 or 6 pickles on his burger-so he was right-poor Michael!


----------



## shawnph (Apr 25, 2010)

Alright. I've watched this episode twice. Michael looked genuinely disturbed when Andy was talking with him about Erin, not just that she's some funny nut but that he wanted to avoid her. Also, he hired her to begin with. So if he thought she was weird, why did he hire her and why does he keep her? I found this a little odd. 

The whole thing about how she worked at Taco Bell Express but couldn't handle the job when it became a real Taco Bell was pretty funny. Also, found the scene about going to her "room" by just putting her hair over her face, then sort of moaning... now that was funny. "I'll have what she's having." 

Also, at the end when Michael is chatting with her outside on the bench, I got the hint they might be building up some sort of love interest thing. Not a stretch necessarily. The writers have said they've been too mean to Michael and want to give him a real shot at love. Holly is supposedly coming back for the season finale'. I could see Erin getting a crush after Michael was a nice, sensitive guy with her.


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Wait, I just thought of something. Jim and Pam got a paid day off, but they're on commission. So, other than some sort of base pay (if any), they weren't making any money.


OK, here's the deal with that. You see, Jim & Pam have a newborn baby. So they are not getting much, ummmm... alone time. So with the baby at daycare for the rest of the day, Pam handed Jim a note asking him if he wanted to have a "nooner." And off they went.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Zevida said:


> Huh. I didn't like this episode very much. I thought Erin's reaction took her from cute quirky to crazy weird. It was just too much.


You never seen a woman get weird when they find out their boyfriend's ex is someone they know?
I have.
More than once.



shawnph said:


> Alright. I've watched this episode twice. Michael looked genuinely disturbed when Andy was talking with him about Erin, not just that she's some funny nut but that he wanted to avoid her. Also, he hired her to begin with. So if he thought she was weird, why did he hire her and why does he keep her? I found this a little odd.


Michael didn't hire her.
Charles Minor did after Pam left with Michael.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

JYoung said:


> You never seen a woman get weird when they find out their boyfriend's ex is someone they know?
> I have.
> More than once.


I think Zevida's problem (and mine too) is that it's a change in character for Erin. Or at least a new direction for Erin that makes her somewhat less appealing.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Erin has never been "cute quirky" IMO... she's been portrayed as crazy and/or retarded from the beginning. Personally, I find it odd that Andy would be interested in her.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

You don't think Andy is a bit weird? I thought they were a good match.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> You don't think Andy is a bit weird? I thought they were a good match.


Well, true. But no weirder than most of the others there... Erin is almost Creed-level.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

So you want a Erin-Creed hookup?


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> You don't think Andy is a bit weird? I thought they were a good match.


On the weirdness scale of 1-10, Andy is a 7, Erin a 9.5 and Creed goes up to 11.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I think in the beginning they portrayed Erin as eager, very naive, socially unsure and sweet. I liked that Erin. As we've gone along, they've moved her more and more towards mentally challenged and unstable, which I don't like.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

One of the best episodes in a long, long time...


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Ya, haven't enjoyed an episode this much in a long time.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

I still associate this with Erin:
http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1764532 (NSFW)

The more I see of her on the show, it almost seems in character...

Good times ahead for Andy!


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

JYoung said:


> In fact, with shows like ER, I was always kind of surprised that no one really had an issue with the revolving partners there.


I think it's easier when _everybody_ has dated everybody. In The Office it's an oddity to have coworkers hook up so it stands out more.



shawnph said:


> Alright. I've watched this episode twice. Michael looked genuinely disturbed when Andy was talking with him about Erin, not just that she's some funny nut but that he wanted to avoid her. Also, he hired her to begin with. So if he thought she was weird, why did he hire her and why does he keep her? I found this a little odd.


I was ok with that. It's different having superficial encounters in the office v. an hour of one-on-one time. I can think of plenty of people (and I'm related to some of them ) where I wouldn't mind seeing them every day in an office, but would twitch at the thought of having to carry on conversation throughout lunch.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

jschuur said:


> On the weirdness scale of 1-10, Andy is a 7, Erin a 9.5 and Creed goes up to 11.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

jschuur said:


> On the weirdness scale of 1-10, Andy is a 7, Erin a 9.5 and Creed goes up to 11.


Why don't you just make ten the weirdest and make Creed be the top number and make that a little weirder?

(paraphrased.. haven't seen that film in too long  )


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Robin said:


> I think it's easier when _everybody_ has dated everybody. In The Office it's an oddity to have coworkers hook up so it stands out more.


[Angela]
Are you serious?
Jim and Pam treat the office like it's a 1970's key party!
[/Angela]

There seems to have been a number of work hookups on the Office though.

Pam/Roy
Pam/Jim
Karen/Jim
Angela/Dwight
Angela/Andy
Kelly/Ryan
Kelly/Darryl
Meredith/Creed
Meredith/former employee
Jan/Michael
Holly/Michael
Holly/AJ
Jan/Hunter
Erin/Andy

And Jim met Hot Girl who sells purses (who's name escapes me at the moment) there


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

MickeS said:


> . I love that Michael thinks Erin is strange. I mean, she IS, but look who's talking...


I think it's the whole "how dry do you want it?" thing.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

JYoung said:


> [Angela]
> Are you serious?
> Jim and Pam treat the office like it's a 1970's key party!
> [/Angela]
> ...


Oh, and the two interns.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Fair enough. 

There have been a handful of relationships, but I still maintain it's not the level of "swapping" you saw on ER. Or I saw in high school.


----------



## mwmuntz (Mar 27, 2002)

I liked that Michael was listening to a book on tape, that was a novelization of a movie, that was based on a book.... because he's a real bookworm!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Robin said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> There have been a handful of relationships, but I still maintain it's not the level of "swapping" you saw on ER. Or I saw in high school.


I also forgot that Phyllis and Bob Vance of Vance Refrigeration are in the same building.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Waldorf said:


> Why don't you just make ten the weirdest and make Creed be the top number and make that a little weirder?


But ... this Creed goes to eleven.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

JYoung said:


> There seems to have been a number of work hookups on the Office though.
> 
> Pam/Roy
> Pam/Jim
> ...


And then there was Michael, Dwigt and Ryan all in bed together.


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

shawnph said:


> Also, he hired her to begin with. So if he thought she was weird, why did he hire her and why does he keep her?


Erin was hired while Michael was running the Michael Scott Paper Company.


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

JYoung said:


> [Angela]
> Are you serious?
> Jim and Pam treat the office like it's a 1970's key party!
> [/Angela]
> ...


Meredith/Creed? When was that? 

Oscar/warehouse guy? Michael/concierge (it was a business trip, & David Wallace did set them up (sort of))


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Steeler Mike said:


> Meredith/Creed? When was that?


There was one episode where Creed said to Meredith, "How come we never.....?" and Meredith replied, "We did".


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Bananfish said:


> But ... this Creed goes to eleven.


Most of you guys are too young to remember but Creed Bratton was in a rock group back in the '60s called The Grass Roots. They had several songs in the Top Ten including "Let's Live For Today."

Amazing what you can learn here.



Bob


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Oh, I guess Brian Baumgartner (Kevin) isn't one of the actors who's also a writer on the show (at least according to imdb). I was curious whether he had written this episode about himself..

Has anybody seen him in anything else? Is his voice always like that?

(and oh my god, he's a couple years younger than I am.. eek)


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

mattack said:


> Oh, I guess Brian Baumgartner (Kevin) isn't one of the actors who's also a writer on the show (at least according to imdb). I was curious whether he had written this episode about himself..
> 
> Has anybody seen him in anything else? Is his voice always like that?
> 
> (and oh my god, he's a couple years younger than I am.. eek)


I did see him in something else recently (a movie? I can't remember what it was) and he didn't sound like that. As least the 'slow' kind of thing anyway. Spoke normally, with normal cadence, etc.

Just checked imdb - the movie was "Into Temptation" and he played a priest. Not a squeaky clean priest, but not a pervert or anything like that either.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

He totally doesn't sound like that normally. I watched a Q&A with the cast once and was surprised, he does a great job with that voice.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

JYoung said:


> [Angela]
> Are you serious?
> Jim and Pam treat the office like it's a 1970's key party!
> [/Angela]
> ...


Kelly kissed Dwight.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Meredith and one of their suppliers hook up once a month so she can get the company a discount (and she gets Outback Steakhouse coupons.)


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Oh, and Todd Packer once did every girl in the office as a joke.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

ct1 said:


> I still associate this with Erin:
> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1764532


Funny, but a little NSFW - you might want to tag that.  (But, yes, I know I'm coming to the thread a little late, we're just now getting caught up on old shows.)


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

I thought the whole making fun of Kevin was a bit out of character. Especially for Pam, who's generally very nice.

Erin's sudden crazy outburst was a bit out there as well. Yeah, she's a ding-dong, but this is the first time she was shown as actually being crazy. Split personality, perhaps?

As for that corporate guy...wasn't he the IT guy who came there to install blockers? How did he think he could push people around? For that matter, why is he still there?

-Mike


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

marrone said:


> As for that corporate guy...wasn't he the IT guy who came there to install blockers? How did he think he could push people around? For that matter, why is he still there?


No, he's the Sabre corporate liason. The IT guy was someone else who arrived with him.

It's funny you should ask that because he complains in his "confessional" about people in the office thinking he was the IT guy.

Or did you do that on purpose?


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

busyba said:


> It's funny you should ask that because he complains in his "confessional" about people in the office thinking he was the IT guy.
> 
> Or did you do that on purpose?


Nope, I honestly didn't know.

Then again, I've spent several weeks away from TV in general (business trip and playing games on my laptop) so I kinda lost track of some of these things.

One would think the regional manager would be the laison to corporate (ie Michael). What would the laison do, anyway? If he isn't making sales, then he's just eating up overhead dollars.

-Mike


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

marrone said:


> Nope, I honestly didn't know.
> 
> Then again, I've spent several weeks away from TV in general (business trip and playing games on my laptop) so I kinda lost track of some of these things.
> 
> ...


Well, I think expecting The Office to make proper corporate sense is pushing it  but in any case, DM appears to operate as an independent entity under the Sabre umbrella, and the guy serves as Sabre's man in the field, so that the main company can have a hands-on presence there. But as we see in his "private" phone call, he has little actual authority.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

busyba said:


> Well, I think expecting The Office to make proper corporate sense is pushing it  but in any case, DM appears to operate as an independent entity under the Sabre umbrella, and the guy serves as Sabre's man in the field, so that the main company can have a hands-on presence there. But as we see in his "private" phone call, he has little actual authority.


Obviously he's the Assistant Regional Manager.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Obviously he's the Assistant *to the* Regional Manager.


FYP


----------

